# Is it reasonable for Sheraton Vistana to charge $50 for 4 small Amazon parcel receive



## shamu88 (Jul 18, 2016)

Greetings

We stayed at Sheraton Vistana Village for two weeks at end of June and upon check out, we were give an invoice of $50 for the front desk receiving a few small packages I ordered from Amazon.  I picked up all the packages from front desk myself and wasn't told there was a charge by Sheraton for the benefit of receiving it for us.  Considering one or two of these packages worth less than $5 each (travel pouch), I found this service charge a bit hard to swallow 

In any case, I have done the same (order from Amazon and deliver to the TS we stay for things we forgot to bring) before and never was charged for it.

Is it expected for this service charge?

Thanks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 18, 2016)

I think it's ridiculous to charge guests for that service, but I remember this being discussed before.  I would say, "Show me anywhere in the check-in info that I will be charged for such a service?"


----------



## shamu88 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks.  I'll give them a call as we have already left Florida.  I even remember at check in time I asked the lady whether they can receive small Amazon package for me and she said no problems.  Silly me didn't say do you charge for that?  Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weimaraner (Jul 18, 2016)

That is ridiculous. Usually it's the conference hotels that charge a fee and I wouldn't consider Vistana villages to be one. I've had several Amazon packages sent to Disney resorts (including bottled water) and the only cost has been tipping when I received help. Agree with Rickandcindy that you would like to see where the policy is.

uPDATE just found the policy :-( if it helps, at least you alert fellow TUGgers of this policy PACKAGE HANDLING POLICY
The resort’s mail room accepts parcels for registered and arriving guests. Every parcel must be addressed to a registered guest or to the name on a future reservation. Parcels are accepted up to 14 days prior to arrival and held up to 7 days after departure. Improperly addressed parcels will be returned to sender, as will those left for more than 7 days after departure.

A 10 USD handling fee will apply to each parcel weighing up to 10 pounds. An additional 1 USD per pound will be apply to each parcel weighing more than 10 pounds, with a maximum of 25 USD per parcel. Please contact the resort for additional details.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 18, 2016)

Weimaraner said:


> uPDATE just found the policy :-( if it helps, at least you alert fellow TUGgers of this policy PACKAGE HANDLING POLICY
> The resort’s mail room accepts parcels for registered and arriving guests. Every parcel must be addressed to a registered guest or to the name on a future reservation. Parcels are accepted up to 14 days prior to arrival and held up to 7 days after departure. Improperly addressed parcels will be returned to sender, as will those left for more than 7 days after departure.
> 
> A 10 USD handling fee will apply to each parcel weighing up to 10 pounds. An additional 1 USD per pound will be apply to each parcel weighing more than 10 pounds, with a maximum of 25 USD per parcel. Please contact the resort for additional details.



I believe that similar wording exists for most of the SPG properties on their individual web pages.


----------



## GregGH (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi

another way for a profit grab .... that is total B.S.

As Canadian's we get a 'bunch' of parcels delivered while on site at Four Seasons Aviara.  They are most helpful and never ever have hinted at any extra charge.

ps - Amazon is addictive for Canadian's ...

Regards

Greg H


----------



## okwiater (Jul 18, 2016)

YYJMSP said:


> I believe that similar wording exists for most of the SPG properties on their individual web pages.



Seems kind of ridiculous to mirror the policy at a timeshare since I'm sure we are already paying the mail room guy as part of our maintenance fees...


----------



## okwiater (Jul 18, 2016)

If it were me, I would call up the resort and nicely inquire why they didn't inform me of the policy when I asked about receiving packages. Then I would ask them to waive some if not all of the charges as a courtesy.

(Also, if you place such a call, expect nothing and you will be guaranteed not to be disappointed. Or, you could even be pleasantly surprised. I have found that when I have thrown myself on the sword by being nice, admitting I was wrong, and then asking for a courtesy that I am often -- but not always -- obliged. I am certain you will attract more bees with honey than vinegar.)


----------



## VegasBella (Jul 18, 2016)

okwiater said:


> If it were me, I would call up the resort and nicely inquire why they didn't inform me of the policy when I asked about receiving packages. Then I would ask them to waive some if not all of the charges as a courtesy.


I would do the same. 
But then if they didn't give it to me I would ask to speak to a manager and plea again. If that didn't work I might get a little nasty about it and see if that works. If nothing worked then I'd definitely write about it in a review and post online in multiple places.


----------



## YYJMSP (Jul 18, 2016)

okwiater said:


> Seems kind of ridiculous to mirror the policy at a timeshare since I'm sure we are already paying the mail room guy as part of our maintenance fees...



Agreed! 

Just pointing out the policy isn't anything new, and like everything else is YMMV and inconsistent.  I've received packages at WDW without being charged at times.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jul 18, 2016)

YYJMSP said:


> Agreed!
> 
> Just pointing out the policy isn't anything new, and like everything else is YMMV and inconsistent.  I've received packages at WDW without being charged at times.



I've had it go both ways at WSJ.  Although the time they didn't charge me for the packages, was also the time when they told me on Saturday at check-in, I could get my packages on Monday after 9 am.  I then acted rather melodramatic in front of others checking in, and they went and got my packages.  Surprise, no charge.  

The per-package charge is really bad when ordering from Amazon.  I have ordered several items at one time and had them all arrive in separate boxes on the same day.  Apparently coming from different distribution centers.


----------



## canesfan (Jul 18, 2016)

I've had stuff shipped to WKOVN and not been charged. I'd be very upset to see a $50 charge. Definitely ask for the charges to be reversed. They can only say no.


----------



## lschaaf (Aug 22, 2016)

Unlike 5-10 years ago, with Amazon, guests have multiple packages sent to them for a single week!  I TOTALLY agree w/package charge.  They have to have someone at receiving accept the package.  Then they have to notify the front desk and guest that a package has arrived, they need to store the packages, monitor it's location, and then either deliver to front desk, or to room.  Every 15 minutes dedicated to a task is an employment cost.  If you received 50 - 100 packages a day or more, you would see it's a lot of extra work for that $5 delivery!


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 22, 2016)

Weimaraner said:


> UPDATE.....The resort’s mail room accepts parcels for registered and arriving guests. Every parcel must be addressed to a registered guest or to the name on a future reservation. Parcels are accepted up to 14 days prior to arrival and held up to 7 days after departure. Improperly addressed parcels will be returned to sender, as will those left for more than 7 days after departure.
> 
> A 10 USD handling fee will apply to each parcel weighing up to 10 pounds. An additional 1 USD per pound will be apply to each parcel weighing more than 10 pounds, with a maximum of 25 USD per parcel. Please contact the resort for additional details.



The above doesn't seem unreasonable to me as long as it is a written policy and it seems like it is.

George


----------



## ekinggill (Aug 22, 2016)

For what it is worth, this happened to me at Swan and Dolphin a couple years ago.  I raised a public stink on twitter and within an hour the phone in my room was ringing, the charge was reversed and I was given 5000 SPG points.


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 22, 2016)

I was.at SVR about 4 years ago and ordered a package from Amazon that was delivered to the resort.  There was not a charge.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2016)

Personally, I think if a guest receives extra services - they should pay for them.  

With the popularity of Amazon Prime, and quick delivery, I am sure that the resorts are getting many packages for guests.  So either the individual guests pay for it, or all owners pay for it with an increase in MF.

Can you imagine if every guest got 4 pkgs. per week?  That would be a full time job for someone just to deliver them.


----------



## DebBrown (Aug 22, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Personally, I think if a guest receives extra services - they should pay for them.
> 
> With the popularity of Amazon Prime, and quick delivery, I am sure that the resorts are getting many packages for guests.  So either the individual guests pay for it, or all owners pay for it with an increase in MF.
> 
> Can you imagine if every guest got 4 pkgs. per week?  That would be a full time job for someone just to deliver them.



Yes, I can see where it can add up.  $50 seems a bit much but maybe people will start doing things the old fashioned way and drive to Publix to pick up the things they forgot.


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 22, 2016)

I am guessing that the 4 pkgs. came at different times - so 4 different transactions @ $12.50 each.

The OP said they were small, but one or more must have been over 10 lb.  Or maybe they charged tax on the service.



> A 10 USD handling fee will apply to each parcel weighing up to 10 pounds. An additional 1 USD per pound will be apply to each parcel weighing more than 10 pounds, with a maximum of 25 USD per parcel. Please contact the resort


----------



## VacationForever (Aug 22, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Personally, I think if a guest receives extra services - they should pay for them.
> 
> With the popularity of Amazon Prime, and quick delivery, I am sure that the resorts are getting many packages for guests.  So either the individual guests pay for it, or all owners pay for it with an increase in MF.
> 
> Can you imagine if every guest got 4 pkgs. per week?  That would be a full time job for someone just to deliver them.



I agree about the charge.  My husband forgot to bring his laptop power adaptor/charger and it was not one that you could find at Frys/Best Buy.  Since we had to work while travelling we had to order from Amazon.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 22, 2016)

The several YEARS, Fort Lauderdale Beach Resort has several signs on the front desk, the computer room and checkin papers detailing a $7.50 fee for each delivered item via a courtier service ... _I guess someone at the front desk sign for an item _and the guest claimed the did NOT RECEIVE their "10lb of gold coins"?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 22, 2016)

I can see this as more as a way to try to prevent people ordering items and have them delivered to the resort. I am sure this isn't easy to manage and holding packages for people is a pain outside of the normal routine. Of course it doesn't really prevent anything if they don't tell people about the fee before they start ordering.


----------



## bastroum (Aug 22, 2016)

We stay at all the timeshares you see listed along with WKORV-N and Kannapali Beach Club and others. We have FedEx packages sent to me every week (sometimes 2x per week) from my office and we often stay several weeks at each resort. We have never been charged a fee for receiving a package.


----------



## alexadeparis (Aug 22, 2016)

Ok, read through this thread and understand the work packages, and maybe even the missing charge cord, but I personally have never had the need for a package to be delivered while on vacation, nor have I ever even thought about needing something delivered. I suppose a reasonable charge would be $5 per. They have to hold it securely until you get it, and there is some risk. But again, have never had the need, so I don't really get it.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 22, 2016)

I think I'd be more than a little P.O.'d. Especially if the charge wasn't explained upfront.

What about guests who ship their luggage ahead to avoid airline charges? Do they charge to receive 'Hold for Arrival of guest John/Jane Doe'?

They (the resorts who engage in this) need to be sure the guests (who in this case are OWNERS) know the policy upfront.

Jim


----------



## YYJMSP (Aug 23, 2016)

alexadeparis said:


> Ok, read through this thread and understand the work packages, and maybe even the missing charge cord, but I personally have never had the need for a package to be delivered while on vacation, nor have I ever even thought about needing something delivered. I suppose a reasonable charge would be $5 per. They have to hold it securely until you get it, and there is some risk. But again, have never had the need, so I don't really get it.



I think we've done this once or twice, and gotten small things delivered to the property that a particular vendor wouldn't ship to us in Canada.  

Even if we got charged a small fee ($10 or less) I'd be happy as that's still less than what shipping to us costs most of the time...


----------



## ocdb8r (Aug 23, 2016)

Policy or no policy, it's precisely this sort of fee creep that is slowly putting me off timeshares.  I fully understand someone's perspective that people who use "extra services" should pay extra fees...but this mentality is a slippery slope.  Why not charge for access to the BBQs or access to the gym?  How about a separate fee for wifi?  We could make the TV's all pay-per-channel.  I bet new smart meters could track our electricity usage and water usage in each of the rooms and we could be charged accordingly.  Why should my maintenance fee be so high when I only bring a family of 4 to stay in my 2 bedroom but the people next door bring 8...all those people showering, cooking, doing their laundry?

Because it's a TIMESHARE.  The whole point is for me to pay a single fee and know I have a place to go for at least a week each year and treat like my home.  I'm fed up with the laundry list of "extra services" I have to pay for.


----------



## paluamalia (Aug 23, 2016)

*Charge for packages*

We stayed at SVV for 3 months last year and had multiple Amazon deliveries.  We had ALL our mail forwarded to the resort.  Before we checked in I inquired about charges and I was told that I would be charged $11 for each package.  
In most cases they did not charge that much because the packages were not large, so the charge was usually $4.00.  The regular in the mailroom was Emily so if she was out the charges might be incorrect.  They told us the $11 was for large packages, like strollers, car sears, etc.  
they told us that many guests, usually international guests, had many packages delivered so they had to start charging.  I believe that if you dispute this charge they will take it off


----------



## geekette (Aug 23, 2016)

shamu88 said:


> Greetings
> 
> We stayed at Sheraton Vistana Village for two weeks at end of June and upon check out, we were give an invoice of $50 for the front desk receiving a few small packages I ordered from Amazon.  I picked up all the packages from front desk myself and wasn't told there was a charge by Sheraton for the benefit of receiving it for us.  Considering one or two of these packages worth less than $5 each (travel pouch), I found this service charge a bit hard to swallow
> 
> ...



They're doing you a favor and keeping track of your stuff.  I would expect to pay for that convenience and be happy when not charged.  

It takes staff away from their normal duties and puts them responsible for guest belongings, something they would not normally have an obligation towards.  If just half of the guests each week had stuff shipped in, would that not be a burden?

Frankly, I'd charge to discourage the practice.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 23, 2016)

Most of the resorts have their package policy (and mailing address) written on their FAQ section on the MSC (VSE) site.  I wonder if SVV imposed fees because people were having discounted Disney tickets mailed to the resort (because they ordered them too late to get them mailed to their home). Not only is handling packages a no-win for the resort staff, but it also circumvents their strategy to lure people into attending a sales presentation by offering discounted tickets. 

HRA says right on their confirmation that they won't accept grocery deliveries, period, and I'm sure that was added because they were getting so many requests.  In a similar vein, not only does it add more work for the resort staff, but it circumvents their strategy to lure people into their overpriced restaurants. 

(You can still get grocery delivery, but the firms deliver it to your villa, not the front desk.)


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 23, 2016)

Those posters who want this to be free to all guests need to realize that _nothing is free_ - either the individual who receives the pkg. pays for the service, or the MF increases for everyone, to cover staffing/space/liability.

It's probably getting to be a LOT of packages, because of Amazon Prime.

*We recently did the exact same thing on vacation.  DH wished he had more of a certain kind of light SPF sports shirt with him, so we ordered some and had them in a few days.  This was a non-Starwood resort in Hawaii, and the front desk had UPS deliver the pkg. to our unit.


----------



## blondietink (Aug 23, 2016)

We have an Owners Locker in Florida we use for both our DVC and Vistana Villages timeshare.  The box is delivered shortly before check-in time and we always pick it up from bell services directly and drop it off at bell services when we check out and it is then picked up by the Owners Locker people.  We have never been charged for this at any resort.  

However, I would think it is fair to charge for the resorts to accept packages sometimes days in advance of a person starting a reservation.  The resort has to have some kind of system to keep the packages safe which requires some man power.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 24, 2016)

For some reason, I actually believe that receiving packages for a guest is part of the amenities provided by a decent hotel or resort. Maybe this resort found that they had to charge because guests were not tipping staff who helped out with the service...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry M (Aug 27, 2016)

*...fee creep that is slowly putting me off timeshares.*



ocdb8r said:


> Policy or no policy, it's precisely this sort of fee creep that is slowly putting me off timeshares.  I fully understand someone's perspective that people who use "extra services" should pay extra fees...but this mentality is a slippery slope.  Why not charge for access to the BBQs or access to the gym?  How about a separate fee for wifi?



Egrets Pointe (where I have a fixed week 33) seems to be sliding down this slippery slope. They are very rural and used to have no AT&T cellphone service. They would give you loaner phones and and Mi-Fi data devices for a refundable deposit. Then they dropped the phones and started charging for the data devices. Now I don't think they are even available any more.

Frustrating. I've been giving the unit to my son and family each year, and will probably sell it (on TUG) once he no longer wants it. Other than this, it's a very desirable unit. South Carolina schools start before week 33, so the island is not very crowded--you can ride a bicycle safely down the middle of the main street. But all the restaurants and services are still open. You could get a kayak rental or golf tee time with no problem at all. And the ocean and sound beaches are warm, clean, and uncrowded.

Now that I think about it, there aren't that many other fees--just some avoidable penalties: failure to strip beds or wash dishes, failure to take out garbage or return rollout bins to garage.


----------



## shamu88 (Aug 27, 2016)

Greetings tuggers

Since I'm the OP, just a bit clarifications.

Sheraton Vistana charged me $50 for five packages not 4 as I originally wrote, as I miss counted an envelope.  All five are less than 1 lb each and costed between $5 - $30 each from Amazon.  All in small boxes or envelope or plastic shipping pouch.

I personally don't mind paying an extra service but I did ask at check in time if they would receive packages for guests, I didn't specially ask if they would charge for this service though.  I would think it would be nice for the check in lady just to mention their parcel reciving and charging policy.

I would simply go to Walmart or have Amazon ship to local collection center instead if I would known this BH.

Nevertheless I didn't call them back.  I don't know how many people would read the fine prints on each TS before they check, I don't as I'm on vacation and that's the last thing I want to do.  But in this case, it was a costly mistake ....


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 28, 2016)

shamu88 said:


> Since I'm the OP, just a bit clarifications.
> 
> Sheraton Vistana charged me $50 for five packages not 4 as I originally wrote, as I miss counted an envelope.  All five are less than 1 lb each and costed between $5 - $30 each from Amazon.  All in small boxes or envelope or plastic shipping pouch.



The more I think about this the more I agree with the Resort.  They are not set up to be a Post Office.  Someone has to pay the people who handle the packages.  Think about it.  What if every guest had 5 packages delivered.  Better the one using the service pays.

George


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 28, 2016)

shamu88 said:


> Greetings tuggers
> 
> Since I'm the OP, just a bit clarifications.
> 
> ...



I do think that the person you asked about the service should have been more upfront about the fee. The problem is that they might not have even been aware that there is such a fee. I suspect that you didn't get all the packages on the same day. They could have put a letter on the first parcel indicating the fee so one might not order more.


----------



## canesfan (Aug 28, 2016)

I think $10 for processing a package is steep.  I also think that it's part of the amenities of the resort.  We aren't staying at Motel 6 but somewhere that is supposed to be considered to be focusing on customer service.  5 packages is a little extreme but they were supposedly small packages.  It would be a different if they were large boxes.  Besides, they are not delivering this package to the door, you have to go to the desk to pick up the package.  How much handling is really happening to warrant $10 when to ship it costs less?


----------



## bankr63 (Aug 28, 2016)

Vistana Resort started charging a fee about 2 years ago, prior to this they handled packages for free.  I suspect Vistana Villages started charging about the same time.  The fee is well detailed in the resort information on the Vistana site; I was made aware as an owner when it went into effect.

As to the cost, I pay US$5 per package at a US mail drop in NYS to receive my Amazon packages.  So $10 might be a little high, but the company I deal with is a receiving company  Vistana is not in the business of running a mailroom.

 I was perhaps a bit disappointed when Vistana effected this small fee, but I certainly understood the reasons.  Considering how few extras Vistana charges for (no parking or resort fees in an area where these are now very common), it is not unreasonable.  For those who read this in advance of ordering, always select "minimize number of packages" when ordering on Amazon to reduce your fees.  That is what I always do with MyUSAddress.


----------



## geekette (Aug 29, 2016)

bankr63 said:


> ... Vistana is not in the business of running a mailroom....



This is my point exactly.  They don't run a mail cart up and down every hall as part of being a resort.  There probably isn't a storage room all cubbied for easy tracking of incoming, since it's not what they do as a core business.  

I don't think it matters how much was paid for the item inside the box nor how much it cost to ship it to the resort.  Front desk doesn't know or have a need to care beyond Fragile or Perishable.  This is extra effort for the resort.  Those who choose to do this should pay for the extra service vs up the mf.  I bring what I bring, I shop for what I missed.  I have never had anything delivered to a resort and don't expect to.


----------



## Luanne (Aug 29, 2016)

geekette said:


> I have never had anything delivered to a resort and don't expect to.



Until you need something you can't get locally.

We had our portable GPS break down on us during a trip.  Checked to see if there was someplace close by we could buy one.  Nope.  We needed the GPS so we ordered from Amazon.  We were staying at a hotel, so there was no charge from them.


----------



## bastroum (Aug 29, 2016)

bogey21 said:


> The more I think about this the more I agree with the Resort.  They are not set up to be a Post Office.  Someone has to pay the people who handle the packages.  Think about it.  What if every guest had 5 packages delivered.  Better the one using the service pays.
> 
> George



I receive FedEx envelopes and packages all the time at every resort I stay at. The resorts of this size all have mailrooms and/or shipping and receiving departments. Mail is received everyday and distributed around the resort to different departments. The mail for guests is delivered to the front desk where they secure the package and leave a message for the guests. Except at DSV-I and II where the mailroom leaves you a message and you pick up directly from them. I just don't see how this adds any expense to the resort that it doesn't already have. I have never received a charge for a package or FedEx letter delivered to me. That includes SVV which I last stayed at in 2014. I have received a charge, however, at the Hilton Hawaiian Village Hotel where the mail is received by an independent mailroom running a separate business from the hotel. I did complain and they waived the fee. When receiving packages at the timeshare at HGVC they do not charge.

I think this is just another way to collect money from owners that already pay ever increasing maitenence fees. SVV is not in step with the rest of the timeshare resorts with this fee.


----------



## geekette (Aug 29, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Until you need something you can't get locally.


"Need" would be the key word.  My needs are few and easy to contain in a carry on.  GPS doesn't fit the bill as a need for me, I have carried a US atlas in my car since I was driving age, updating every 2-3 years.  

I come from road trip people and from an early age, we packed for ourselves.  Forgot socks?  Go without.  Forgot toothbrush?  Use your finger.  Since about age 6, it's been pretty easy to make do with what I brought.  

Wants are a different matter and if I can't find it local, then I wasn't meant to have it.  That's just me, going with the flow.  I'm not concerned with what others feel they need on vacation, I just wouldn't want my fees going up to pay for the Amazon boxes flooding in.  

Note, I am not a Vistana owner so the whole thing doesn't impact me, but, the trend of increased guest package delivery touches all resorts.


----------



## SueDonJ (Aug 29, 2016)

This seems to me more a deterrent fee than a pay-for-service fee, and it's not surprising considering how much online retail business has grown over the last few years.  I'd expect to see more of the same across all lodging facilities, rather than successful protests against the fees.

We sometimes have packages delivered and don't have a problem paying for the service.  Where we've had to pay the fees have been disclosed upfront and appear reasonable.  If/when they become unreasonable we'll start using providers' pick-up locations.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 29, 2016)

It's not just the cost of receiving, holding and delivering packages, but the liability if they lose it.  Put me in the camp of people who say it's reasonable to charge a fee.  (That's not to say that I think $50 is a reasonable fee.)


----------



## dsmrp (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm in the group that thinks a resort fee for package handling is reasonable.
But  think $10/pkg or envelope is really high, and is mainly a deterrent fee.

But I can understand the OP's frustration, in that she asked the Vistana check-in person about receiving packages, and the check-in person didn't know about a fee or didn't think to mention it.  This points to need for better employee training.  Or else each guest has to always be 'fee conscious' and ask questions to tease out the info from resort staff.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 29, 2016)

I searched around for package services at random hotel and resort web sites, and there seems to be no industry standard. Some charge, some don't. Some charge a small amount ($2.00), others charge by weight or size or number of packages during a stay, and others simply charge more than a small amount ($7-10 per item). And, of course, some (most?) hotels and resorts, in the unscientific survey I performed, don't even mention it on their web sites. 

It used to be that this was simply a service that hotels and resorts offered to guests as a courtesy. As with most things, that seems to be changing. It would be appropriate for employees to be trained to present accurate info (but who are we kidding? some of these resorts can't even train them on the major issues). Anyway, it is what it is. I haven't had a delivery at a resort in a while, but I've had a few at several Westin timeshares and they have *never* charged me (to my recollection), though I'm sure I tipped.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert D (Aug 29, 2016)

I've had quite a few items and parcels delivered to TS's I stayed at, including Marriott's, and there was never a charge for it.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 30, 2016)

Robert D said:


> I've had quite a few items and parcels delivered to TS's I stayed at, including Marriott's, and there was never a charge for it.



Well, when they do start charging, we'll know who to blame!


----------



## JudyS (Sep 1, 2016)

blondietink said:


> We have an Owners Locker in Florida we use for both our DVC and Vistana Villages timeshare.  The box is delivered shortly before check-in time and we always pick it up from bell services directly and drop it off at bell services when we check out and it is then picked up by the Owners Locker people.  We have never been charged for this at any resort....


I have never been charged by the resort for my Owner's Locker box, either.


----------



## Pmuppet (Sep 8, 2016)

Charging a small fee for the cost of the service seems more than reasonable.  While $10 per package seems high, I agree it is probably done as a deterrent as the TS doesn't want to provide that service frequently.  I will say that if I am charged a fee, it would reduce or possibly eliminate my gratutity for the service.

The example I always use is when I flight discount airlines like Ryanair who charge for everything (seats, peanuts, even water).  

You offer free water, soda, and peanuts, and it takes nearly 45 minutes to serve the flight.  You fly Ryanair which charges a nominal charge for soft drinks/beverages they can serve the entire cabin in 10 minutes!  

Which airline provides better service?  I would say the airline that charges fees that can be avoided (Ryanair) because I am willing to pay for the service.  I also like the guarantee that I am assured to get a window seat.  When we flew them, roughly 20% of the passengers paid the $3 charge for a pre assigned seat on a 90 minute flight.  That is an indicator about how cheap folks are about paying for services.

Though I think $50 for a single package is obscene and predatory.


----------



## okwiater (Sep 8, 2016)

Pmuppet said:


> The example I always use is when I flight discount airlines like Ryanair who charge for everything (seats, peanuts, even water).
> 
> You offer free water, soda, and peanuts, and it takes nearly 45 minutes to serve the flight.  You fly Ryanair which charges a nominal charge for soft drinks/beverages they can serve the entire cabin in 10 minutes!
> 
> Which airline provides better service?  I would say the airline that charges fees that can be avoided (Ryanair) because I am willing to pay for the service.  I also like the guarantee that I am assured to get a window seat.  When we flew them, roughly 20% of the passengers paid the $3 charge for a pre assigned seat on a 90 minute flight.  *That is an indicator about how cheap folks are about paying for services.*



(emphasis mine)

I don't think you can draw that conclusion. Many folks are cheap, certainly, but the fact that the budget airlines fly significantly fewer seats than mainstream ones suggests the opposite: that a majority of people still do expect basic amenities. Your observations regarding customer behavior are only applicable to customers who fly Ryanair, who by definition belong to a group of consumers which expects fewer included services.

Reminds me of some years ago when US Airways began testing a similar "charge for beverages" policy, and quickly backtracked because of the outcry: http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/travel/flights/2009-02-23-us-airways-drinks_N.htm

Anyway, comparing the fee-for-service model of a budget airline like Ryanair to the expectations of a high-end resort brand like Starwood is unfair to begin with, and I tend to come down on the side of folks who expect basic resort services like package handling to be included. Of course people who don't receive packages while on vacation don't want to pay for that service in their MFs, but if suddenly the resort began charging to use the grills, or pool towels, or Wi-Fi, those same people would cry out. This demonstrates that their argument is spurious. But it's hardly surprising that people want others to share in the costs of the services they use, and _don't_ want to share in the costs of the services other people use.


----------



## Ken555 (Sep 22, 2016)

FWIW, I was at SDO last week and had to have something delivered unexpectedly while there. No charge. When I asked, I specifically inquired if there was a fee, and the staff was surprised I even asked the question.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

